# لمحات في سر الإكليل



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2010)

لمحات في سر الإكليل


نيافة الانبا رافائيل


سر الزواج في المسيحية هو سر الحب الإلهي المنسكب بالروح القدس في قلبي العروسين، ليصيرا قلبًا واحدًا، وتصير الأسرة المسيحية أيقونة للثالوث القدوس الواحد في الجوهر والمُتعدد في الأقانيم.

ففي الثالوث الآب ليس هو الابن، والابن ليس هو الروح القدس.. مع أن الثلاثة لهم جوهر واحد. وكذلك في سر الزيجة ليس الرجل هو المرأة ولا المرأة هي الطفل المولود منهما، ولكن يصير الثلاثة واحداً في الحب والشركة والعمل... طبعًا مع الاختلاف الشديد بين الأسرة والثالوث، فليست الأسرة واحدًا في الجوهر، وليس الثالوث ثلاثة أشخاص منفصلين، ولكن الحب الأسري الدافئ يجعل الصورة الباهتة للثالوث أكثر وضوحاً في الأسرة المسيحية.. وهذا ما طلبه السيد المسيح في صلاته الوداعية: "ليكونَ الجميعُ واحِدًا" (يو17: 21)، "أيُّها الآبُ القُدّوسُ، احفَظهُمْ في اسمِكَ الذينَ أعطَيتَني، ليكونوا واحِدًا كما نَحنُ" (يو17: 11).

وعلى صعيد آخر يكون الزواج صورة للعُرس السماوي بين المسيح العريس والكنيسة العروس.. وطقس الإكليل يبرز لنا هذه المعاني الروحية والعالية..
فالعريس يصير صورة للسيد المسيح، والعروس صورة للكنيسة أو للعذاراء مريم، كممثلة للكنيسة والنفس البشرية في أنقى صورها.. وهذا ما نلمحه في الترتيبات التالية:
(1) يُستقبل العريس من باب الكنيسة بلحن "ابؤرو"، ومعناه "يا ملك السلام أعطنا سلامك... عمانوئيل إلهنا في وسطنا الآن بمجد أبيه والروح القدس....". وهذا اللحن يُعبِّر عن أننا نستقبل المسيح عريس الكنيسة في شخص العريس المنظور.

أما العروس فنستقبلها بلحن "شيري ماريا تي أورو"، ومعناه "السلام لمريم الملكة"... لاحظ هنا أن العريس "ملك السلام"، والعروس "الملكة"، ولذلك يلبسان تاجيْن علامة هذا المُلك.. ويُسمى السر كله "سر الإكليل" بسبب هذيْن التاجيْن أو الاكليليْن اللذين تطلق عليهما الكنيسة أنهما "أكاليل مجد وكرامة وبركة وخلاص وفرح ومسرة، أكاليل مجد مرتفع وغير فان..."
آه لو يعرف العريس مقدار الكرامة التي تمنحها له الكنيسة..
حينما ترى فيه شخص المسيح نفسه..

وآه لو تعرف العروس أننا نرى فيها العذراء مريم العروس الطاهرة!!!

(2) يلبس كل من العروسين برنساً مزركشًا مزينًا بالصلبان،
علامة توشحهما بنعمة الروح القدس، والاكتساء بلباس البر والنقاوة "لَبِستُ البِرَّ فكساني. كجُبَّةٍ وعَمامَةٍ كانَ عَدلي" (أي29: 14)، "فرَحًا أفرَحُ بالرَّب. تبتَهِجُ نَفسي بإلهي، لأنَّهُ قد ألبَسَني ثيابَ الخَلاصِ. كساني رِداءَ البِر، مِثلَ عَريسٍ يتزَيَّنُ بعِمامَةٍ، ومِثلَ عَروسٍ تتزَيَّنُ بحُليها" (إش61: 10).

وبرنس العريس – على وجه الخصوص – يمثل الكهنوت الأسري، حيث يصير الرجل كاهن الأسرة، يقودها في الصلاة الأسرية والتسبيح العائلي والفضيلة والمعرفة، وبالطبع هذا لا يلغي الكهنوت المتخصص للآباء الكهنة الذين يمارسونه على مستوى الكنيسة كلها، ويتممون الأسرار لكل المؤمنين بعد أن ينالونه بوضع اليد من الأب الأسقف.

(3) يُقرأ فصل البولس من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس الأصحاح الخامس، وهو الجزء الذي يُعقد فيه مقارنة بين الكنيسة والمسيح، وبين الزوج وزوجته:

+ "أيُّها النساءُ، اخضَعنَ لرِجالِكُنَّ" ("كما للرَّب").
+ "الرَّجُلَ هو رأسُ المَرأةِ" ("المَسيحَ أيضًا رأسُ الكَنيسَةِ").
+ "كذلكَ النساءُ لرِجالِهِنَّ في كُل شَيءٍ" ("كما تخضَعُ الكَنيسَةُ للمَسيحِ").
+ "أيُّها الرجالُ، أحِبّوا نِساءَكُمْ" ("كما أحَبَّ المَسيحُ أيضًا الكَنيسَةَ").
+ "كذلكَ يَجِبُ علَى الرجالِ أنْ يُحِبّوا نِساءَهُمْ كأجسادِهِمْ" ("كما الرَّبُّ أيضًا للكَنيسَةِ").
+ "هذِهِ الآنَ عَظمٌ مِنْ عِظامي ولَحمٌ مِنْ لَحمي" (تك2: 23) ("لأنَّنا أعضاءُ جِسمِهِ، مِنْ لَحمِهِ ومِنْ عِظامِهِ").
+ "ويكونُ الاِثنانِ جَسَدًا واحِدًا" ("مَنْ يأكُلْ جَسَدي ويَشرَبْ دَمي يَثبُتْ فيَّ وأنا فيهِ" (يو6: 56).
+ "هذا السرُّ عظيمٌ" ("ولكنني أنا أقولُ مِنْ نَحوِ المَسيحِ والكَنيسَةِ").

(4) يؤكد طقس الإكليل أن الله نفسه هو المُتمم لهذا السر، فالمزمور الذي يُتلى قبل قراءة الإنجيل يعلن بركة الله لهذا الزواج..

"امرأتُكَ مِثلُ كرمَةٍ مُثمِرَةٍ في جَوانِبِ بَيتِكَ. بَنوكَ مِثلُ غُروسِ الزَّيتونِ حولَ مائدَتِك" (مز128: 3).
والسيد المسيح يعلن بوضوح.. "الذي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لا يُفَرقُهُ إنسانٌ" (مت19: 6). ومرد الإنجيل يؤكد على هذه الحقيقة: "هؤلاء الذين وحدهم الروح القدس مثل قيثارة يسبحون الله كل حين".
وتستمر الصلوات تعلن لنا أن الله الذي عمل في القديم هو هو نفسه الذي يبارك اليوم هذا العُرس، الله الذي خلق المرأة من جنب آدم، وأعطاها له مُعينة نظيره، والذي بارك إبراهيم وسارة، وحفظ اسحق ووفق له رفقة، والذي حضر في عرس قانا الجليل.. هو نفسه "بارك هذا الزواج مثلما باركت ذاك الزواج".

(5) وفي أواخر الطقس يستدعي الأب الكاهن الروح القدس ليحل على العروسيْن، فيرشمهما قائلاً:

+ كللهما بالمجد والكرامة أيها الآب آمين.
+ باركهما أيها الابن الوحيد آمين.
+ قدسهما أيها الروح القدس آمين.
فيصير رباطهما مقدساً ثابتاً غير قابل للانحلال بسبب اتحاداهما بالثالوث القدوس.
+ آه لو يعرف شبابنا وبناتنا القيمة العظيمة التي ينالونها بنعمة الروح القدس في سر الإكليل..
+ آه لو يعرفوا مقدار الكرامة التي تنتظرهم عندما يعملون بما تعاهدوا به في سر الإكليل..
+ آه لو نستقبل هذه النعمة بالوقار والحشمة وروح الصلاة والتقوى والإحساس بحضور الله في عرسنا وحياتنا وبيتنا..
+ آه لو يتحمل الرجل مسئولية أن يُصلب من أجل زوجته، وتكون هي مستعدة أن تموت من أجله كما المسيح والكنيسة..
لو عرفنا هذا كله.. لاستقامت حياتنا الأسرية، وانتهت مشكلة الطلاق من عند المسيحيين الحقيقيين.
​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم 

وشرح  وافى وجميل 

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الاكتر من رااااااااائعه
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم
> 
> وشرح  وافى وجميل
> 
> ...


منتهى الشكر


للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا اخي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (23 مايو 2010)

*الرب يبارككم

مرور رااائع جدااا شكرااااا
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا يا النهيسى
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا النهيسى
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*منتهى الشكر


للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------

